# A gloroius day



## massaman (Jan 26, 2010)

just this morning as I was making my rounds on feeding some of my nymphs I looked in my enclosures where I keep my Shields and two of them molted to adults and the other good thing was they were male and female so I got one mating pair and I got a feeling that soon few others may also become adults and I am so happy for them!

Here are they are in all their beauty and splender!

My Male







My Female






one last thing I did mispell glorious hope no one holds it against me!


----------



## revmdn (Jan 26, 2010)

congrats.


----------



## Mantibama (Jan 26, 2010)

Very nice. This species looks so cool and I can't wait to try raising some. Good luck mating!


----------



## Eoullis (Jan 26, 2010)

Sweet! Congrats! I just had my first nymph moult to L4. Can hardly wait to be where you are. Good luck!


----------



## massaman (Jan 26, 2010)

Yeah just hoping that breeding these will not be any harder then these molting from l2 to adults!


----------



## yen_saw (Jan 26, 2010)

Congrate. Glorious day indeed! The wing color will turn darker green a day later. Besy of luck on breeding.


----------



## massaman (Jan 26, 2010)

I heard breeding these are pretty tricky and wonder of there is truth to this?


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 26, 2010)

massaman said:


> I heard breeding these are pretty tricky and wonder of there is truth to this?


Congratulations to getting them both to adult!  The trick now in mating is hoping the female won't eat the male when they are together. Very cannibalistic species when mating time comes. Feed her well, of course... but I'd also try to keep an eye on them when together. And give him plenty of space to make a quick exit (if possible) after copulation.


----------



## massaman (Jan 26, 2010)

my only other question is there any temperature that needs to be reached for them to breed successfully and they may not be idolos or gongies but just wondering if these are one of those that dont mate unless the temps in the 90s or 100s!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 26, 2010)

no they will melt and come after u if that hot, unless u keep them at that temp anyways, and I wouldn't think u would, just keep as u usually do and they will be fine.


----------



## yen_saw (Jan 27, 2010)

Katnapper said:


> Congratulations to getting them both to adult!  The trick now in mating is hoping the female won't eat the male when they are together. Very cannibalistic species when mating time comes. Feed her well, of course... but I'd also try to keep an eye on them when together. And give him plenty of space to make a quick exit (if possible) after copulation.


+1. As i couldn't monitor the mating process the entire time, i have found that the best time to mate this species (with higer surviving rate for male) is around 5-6 PM. Male usually done at midnight and flee for his life under darkness, and i would be able to remove the male from the cage early next morning in one piece :lol: Also place plenty of fake branches and leaves for the male to hide. 


massaman said:


> my only other question is there any temperature that needs to be reached for them to breed successfully and they may not be idolos or gongies but just wondering if these are one of those that dont mate unless the temps in the 90s or 100s!


80-85F usually yield the best result. Male is usually eager and will try to mount even at cooler temp, but the female may not like it and fight back.


----------



## massaman (Jan 27, 2010)

yen_saw said:


> +1. As i couldn't monitor the mating process the entire time, i have found that the best time to mate this species (with higer surviving rate for male) is around 5-6 PM. Male usually done at midnight and flee for his life under darkness, and i would be able to remove the male from the cage early next morning in one piece :lol: Also place plenty of fake branches and leaves for the male to hide. 80-85F usually yield the best result. Male is usually eager and will try to mount even at cooler temp, but the female may not like it and fight back.


----------



## massaman (Jan 27, 2010)

80-85 F is kind of hard to come by in my dormer when I live in it with my dog and my mantids and what I am getting at is I cant get that high temps without getting a big energy bill of like $400 dollars or more and I kind of dont want to do that being I pay for my own place and I am not made of money well my mom pays the energy,heating and electric and water and I pay for my own cable,my internet and everquest,world of warcraft and everquest 2 habits and food for my dog and insects and so I am trying to cut corners wherever I can and you seem to use 80-85 F alot YEN but for people like me just cant maintain that much temp I prob can with heat lamps and all that but do not want to have to keep them on all day and all night just to try to breed some insects and what have you!


----------



## yen_saw (Jan 27, 2010)

massaman said:


> 80-85 F is kind of hard to come by in my dormer when I live in it with my dog and my mantids and what I am getting at is I cant get that high temps without getting a big energy bill of like $400 dollars or more and I kind of dont want to do that being I pay for my own place and I am not made of money well my mom pays the energy,heating and electric and water and I pay for my own cable,my internet and everquest,world of warcraft and everquest 2 habits and food for my dog and insects and so I am trying to cut corners wherever I can and you seem to use 80-85 F alot YEN but for people like me just cant maintain that much temp I prob can with heat lamps and all that but do not want to have to keep them on all day and all night just to try to breed some insects and what have you!


 The reason is that it is a tropical species. You could just keep the temperature around the cage warm using a table lamp with 60 or 100W. Need that only for day time and swithc the light off during the night. Not asking to heat the entire room to 80-85F. Or you could use the closet or any confined area to conserve heat. If your room temperature is 70 or 75F it is not impossible to heat up a small area to 80F.


----------

